# "Please, don't stick your fingers in the cage."



## Pixxiies

This happens every time... EVERY SINGLE TIME.

I have a lot of visitors over my apartment. The boy's cage is in our open living room/kitchen area where we hang out. Obviously, they're quite the spectacle for any new comer (or even old friends). Every time someone new comes over I give them the same caution; "These boy's would never hurt you on purpose, they are extremely friendly and would love for you to give them attention. But please, whatever you do, don't stick your fingers through the bars of the cage."

They heed my advice at first. Most people are taught from a very young age to not put fingers in animal cages. However, curiosity always gets the best of them. Most people are too nervous at the thought of rats being pets that they never think of opening the doors to the cage to interact with them. Instead, they put their fingers through the bars for a sniff. "Oh, I guess they seem sweet" they think. In an instant, they pull back a bloody stump. Well, okay, not really a stump. But a deep bloody finger tip gash. 

I felt bad when it first happened. Now, I no longer feel any sympathy. I've expanded my warnings over time to explain that it is inevitable that they will receive the initiating finger bite if they follow suit. Nothing works. One time, 3 different people got bit in a half hour!

Now, my boys aren't vicious. They will never bite me, my boyfriend or our friends (that they are used to) through the bars... it's just new comers and foreign objects that seem like they might be tasty.

I guess some people are just slow learners. 

Here is an intimidating photo of the vicious beast.


----------



## Fraido

I'm one of those "slow learners", lol. Mind you, I know there's the potential for a nip, be it a mean I-dont-know-you nip or a NEWSMELLPOSSIBLYFOODNIP. I still always insist on shoving my fingers through the bars at pet stores and such, especially when it comes to the birds, ahahah, despite being told they may bite. What's irritating, though, is the people who read the sign or are told they may be bit if they do, then stick their fingers through and get bit, then bitch out the owner. -_- Like, are you deennnseee? Lol


----------



## Kelsbels

Hahaha excellent photo! Same thing happens when I have guests over they luckily don't get bit, however my girls like to thieve food or items they present near the cage. 

Neptune, my little piggy, once grabbed a pizza crust from someone who was teasing the piece in front of the cage. I had even told that person that rats are particularly strong when they want something, especially food. and so I opened the cage it fetch the small pizza crust out, but Neptune squealed and hid stuffing her face... she won that round. 

Some people learn from experience, I know that guest wont try teasing food again.


----------



## catty-ratty

Kelsbels said:


> Neptune, my little piggy, once grabbed a pizza crust from someone who was teasing the piece in front of the cage.


She deserved that for teasing your rat! 

The other night, I was eating french fries in the box from a fast food chain. Anga was particularly determined to get one from me. I didn't realize that one of them was sticking through the bottom. She grabbed that one and ran off with it. 

Won't be eating anything salty in her vicinity again!


----------



## moonkissed

I always warn people too. I have one girl who will bite and the others are all a bit snatchy so they may go yum food and mistake your finger for lunch lol

If they get bit it is their own fault then pfft. You have been warned!

My husband is slow to learn this!


----------



## RatAtat2693

My boys are harmless and pretty much anyone can stick their fingers in there without hesitation. (Though I never encourage it.) You might get a nip or two, but never any blood. Now, I also rehab rats specifically for cage aggression, so the biters' cage actually has a decent sized yellow caution sign like the one below that (semi-jokingly) says, "Vicious Rehab Patients: Do NOT stick fingers in cage." If that isn't enough, I usually explain this to anyone I have over.










Wanna take a guess how many times I've treated bites? Enough that I keep the First Aid kit next to the cage.


----------



## catty-ratty

You need a sign that says, 'These premisis are guarded by attack rats!'

I have one of those stickers on the front door that advises firemen that there are pets inside. There are boxes for how many dogs, how many cats, and how many 'other' with a space to write what the other is. Before I had rats, in the 'other', I wrote husband, 1.


----------



## RatAtat2693

catty-ratty said:


> You need a sign that says, 'These premisis are guarded by attack rats!'
> 
> I have one of those stickers on the front door that advises firemen that there are pets inside. There are boxes for how many dogs, how many cats, and how many 'other' with a space to write what the other is. Before I had rats, in the 'other', I wrote husband, 1.


Hahaha. I love that. I live in a duplex, though, and there's quite literally always someone home.

Sadly, I'm pretty sure that in an emergency, I wouldn't be able to get the girls out of their cage. (Though I would certainly try.) They're just so skittish and adding in the panic of their new emergency situation would probably leave them running into the flames. But I keep gloves next to their cage in case I need to immediately remove them from a situation. Keeps my hands from being mince-meat if they panic. 

(Note: If you are rehabilitating rats, do not use gloves. Does nothing for you and if they aren't a good quality leather, you could end up worse than before.)


----------



## Tickleme2

I try to avoid feeding my rats treats through the bars of the cage as I think this may encourage the "grab it and run" reaction from the rats. I find if I place the treat in my open hand, placed on the bottom of the cage, they seem to react with a little more caution... and gentleness. Having said all that, if someone insisted on poking their finger into the cage after being warned not to, and was bitten, my response would be to tell them they passed the "Dumber Than a Bag Of Hammers" test!


----------



## Tiwohunter

I have issues with people and my male Sousuke. He's a ruby red eye champagne hooded, very very handsome and my largest male. Everyone goes for him first. I caution them to make sure he SEES you, make some noise. My bf reached in and got a pretty nasty bite when he tried to stroke Sous while he was grooming himself and otherwise occupied. *sigh* I'd bite them too.


----------



## RatAtat2693

Tiwohunter said:


> I have issues with people and my male Sousuke. He's a ruby red eye champagne hooded, very very handsome and my largest male. Everyone goes for him first. I caution them to make sure he SEES you, make some noise. My bf reached in and got a pretty nasty bite when he tried to stroke Sous while he was grooming himself and otherwise occupied. *sigh* I'd bite them too.


Yeah - you have to be careful about that. Really no rat should be biting you under any circumstance, but stuff happens.


----------



## cirice

My three girls are super sweet. They'd never bite me on purpose. But anyone else? Nope, they'll draw blood through the cage bars. I always say, don't touch them through the bars. I can do it, but only because they know my scent. If someone wants to pet them, I'm more than happy to get them out of the cage for the guest. But DO NOT EVER stick your fingers in the bars!


----------



## Zoreo

This is so true!! My little man, Ozzie, is a beautiful black blazed boy, so people usually prefer him over Zeus, my black Rex boy (he looks a bit like a sewer rat LOL). But, Oreo is a bit protective of his cage and doesn't let any oil' newcomer stick their fingers in the cage. If they do, well a nasty surprise for them is in store. Even the dogs know to stay away from him, as he has actually gotten their noses a few times!


----------



## mylittlerat

Ive only just aquired my babies the 3rd one this morning . My mum came over a few days ago and stuck her finger in the bars and to her disgust my littlest, Ivy nipped her finger, not hard and no blood, my mum replied "I told you I didn't like rats". I told her they were just eager to know her. Mine are not vicious at all and Ivy is the sweetest little character. I've also told my daughter off a few times for feeding through the bars! Very naughty indeed x


----------

